
Shaadi.com And One Of India's Most Powerful Founders - with Anupam Mittal - michaelalexis
http://mixergy.com/anupam-mittal-shaandi-interview/
======
michaelalexis
"So, its sort of this thing that everyone must do. The emphasis on that aspect
is so much, but the opportunities to meet potential life partners is very
few."

\-- Anupam Mittal, on recognizing an opportunity of high demand without low
connection to supply

------
evolution
Focus is really important problem he pointed out that Indian startups face as
A lot of opportunities you see once you enter the arena of big untapped
market.

